# Canon SX150IS help



## kunal grover (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone just got a new canon SX150IS and am very keen to explore it
I have a few queries please help me
1-It houses AA alkaline batteries which get discharged at just around 90-100 shots so I wanted to know whether closing and opening the lens multiple times hogs a lot of battery and also using the 12X optical zoom(I had set it to close the lens just as soon as I switch to playback mode instead of a 1 min delay)
I've dimmed the LCD and using flash rarely, hoping it helps 
2-Give me a few more suggestions to help me increase battery life(It sucks to charge AA batteries)
3-Does CHDK work well with it?
4-I am a beginner and wanted to learn how to use full manual controls 


Thanx in advance


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats...

1. Better use higher rated NiMH batteries, preferably Eneloop. Its seems to be logical when we use zoom in and out every now and then camera eats battery but I am not sure about that. Don't dim the LCD, that the one helps you to compose the shot.
2. 
* If you're not gonna print a flow up with the photos taken with your camera, you can shoot it with lower resolution. But it has the draw back, when you want to crop it will get too small.
* Don't leave the battery in the camera when you are not using.
* Always have two(atleast) set of batteries
3. I don't know much about CHDK and as far as I know I didn't come across anyone in this forum using CHDK. Better have a discussion in CHDK forum.
4. Start with priority modes (Av and Tv)

And you can share your photos here... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-186.html


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

what the purpose of multiple threads.


----------

